# Redfoot outdoor temp and humidity??



## Momo (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys,
just finishing up trinity's outdoor enclosure, and I'll post pics soon. I was just wondering about temp and humidity?

I live in Socal, so currently it's in the 80-90 during the day, and 60-70 at night. She has a house with damp spagnum moss, and I'm adding another one with spagnum moss and a bit of hay, which will be dry. What is the range of temp that she can be outside? Also it's not super humid sometimes... so I'm just spraying down the enclosure while hot, the pool is in the sun, and she has a moist spagnum moss hide? Will that be enough?


----------



## Turtlepete (Jun 9, 2015)

Depends on the size. After 3-4" they can handle drops to mid-60s at night without harm.


----------



## Momo (Jun 9, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> Depends on the size. After 3-4" they can handle drops to mid-60s at night without harm.



Hey Pete,
Yes Trinity is 7.5 inches. Thanks


----------



## Momo (Jun 9, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> Depends on the size. After 3-4" they can handle drops to mid-60s at night without harm.



So it's her first night outside, and it will be around 63? Is there anything special I should do??? She already tucked herself in her house, and is sleeping!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 10, 2015)

63 is pretty cool. I wouldn't house her on damp or wet moss at 63.
Do you have a little dog house or is she out in the open?
Out in my primary pen, I have a large dog house with a heat lamp that I use for my RF, but they come inside when the temps get close to 60.
The substrate in there is just hay.
In the wild I know they see low 60s at night and up to 106+ during the day. Through observance I can tell you that they prefer exactly 86 degrees (Very scientific) And flee for the shade at over 91. At over 94 they can be found in the pools or completely inside the hides.
It's very humid here and rains most days during the summer, but my pens also have a misting "rain" system. Cheap and easy to do.
The Low number is just what I feel would make them uncomfortable...About 62. Then I carry them inside my enclosed patio. The dog house can pull the temps up about 7 degrees even on the coolest nights, but the tortoises can't be trusted to all go inside that house. They sometimes sleep out in the cold, or climb into other hides available to them that aren't heated. Then I must gather them on my hands and knees and place them all inside the heated house. Once I place them there, they stay.
Pete and I live near each other and we both keep Redfoot tortoises.


----------



## Momo (Jun 10, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> 63 is pretty cool. I wouldn't house her on damp or wet moss at 63.
> Do you have a little dog house or is she out in the open?
> Out in my primary pen, I have a large dog house with a heat lamp that I use for my RF, but they come inside when the temps get close to 60.
> The substrate in there is just hay.
> ...



Hi that's great info. I checked in her at midnight with my temp gun (best thing I ever bought!!!!) she was 76. My hubby checked on her at 4 am, and she was 73, and at 8 this morning she was still sleeping at 73. At midnight I also covered her with more dry moss, and I had only dampened one piece of moss, which she wasn't sleeping. The ground of her entire enclosure was 70-73... Once again thank the temp gun. She has a house, which I'm going to rig the heat mat to, just in case. The pic is her all buried in substrate and moss, then I covered her more.


----------



## Momo (Jun 10, 2015)

Momo said:


> Hi that's great info. I checked in her at midnight with my temp gun (best thing I ever bought!!!!) she was 76. My hubby checked on her at 4 am, and she was 73, and at 8 this morning she was still sleeping at 73. At midnight I also covered her with more dry moss, and I had only dampened one piece of moss, which she wasn't sleeping. The ground of her entire enclosure was 70-73... Once again thank the temp gun. She has a house, which I'm going to rig the heat mat to, just in case. The pic is her all buried in substrate and moss, then I covered her more.
> View attachment 133697


That pics from last night around midnight!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 10, 2015)

I'd say she looks comfortable.....


----------



## Kent (Jun 14, 2015)

You will be fine with temps in the low 60's for the night. Just make sure you provide lots of humidity during the day. Good looking red foots.


----------



## Momo (Jun 14, 2015)

Kent said:


> You will be fine with temps in the low 60's for the night. Just make sure you provide lots of humidity during the day. Good looking red foots.



Hi Kent,
Well I was a little nervous about low 60s, so I put a heater under her house, that's set for 75. She seems pretty happy with that! And during the sunny and or hot part of the day. I spray her and the enclosure down. Plus it's been quite humid for SoCal so far this summer. At night it was 90% on Friday, so I was happy she had a heater.


----------

